# Kirkeler Nikolaus-Tour 2005



## Red Chili (2. November 2005)

Alle Jahre wieder.....

Die 5. Kirkeler Nikolaustour findet dieses Jahr am Sonntag den 4. Dezember statt. Startzeit ist wie gehabt 10:00 Uhr am Turnerheim in Kirkel. Die Strecke wird ca 30 km lang sein und eine Verpflegungsstelle ist vorgesehen. Die Tour wird wieder geführt und es sind mindestens 2 Gruppen geplant. 

Weitere Infos unter www.nikolaustour.de (noch im Aufbau).

Hoffe wir sehen uns !!!


----------



## biker1967 (2. November 2005)

Oh toll,
war letzes Jahr dabei.. Echt super. Hoffe, das dieses jahre auch wieder so viele Leute dabei sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (2. November 2005)

ui, subba! da freu ich mich schon drauf!   

ich hätt gern -5° und 3-5cm Schnee   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## -Manni- (2. November 2005)

wer hat ein paar infos mehr! hätte schon gerne dabei! wie ist die strecke?startgeld?
schon mal danke für ein paar infos mehr!!!
gruß manni


----------



## Einheimischer (2. November 2005)

-Manni- schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat ein paar infos mehr! hätte schon gerne dabei! wie ist die strecke?startgeld?
> schon mal danke für ein paar infos mehr!!!
> gruß manni



Da ich schon ein paar mal mitgefahren bin greif ich mal vor: Strecke: Genial! Startgeld: nicht der Rede wert! Stimmung: Bombastich!
Ich fahre natürlich auch wieder mit, ist schlieslich immer die kürzeste Anreise der Saison für mich 

Grüße.


----------



## -Manni- (2. November 2005)

bin noch recht neu auf dem mtb! bin zwar schon beim duathlon in morbach mitgefahren, auch das moselhöhenbiking und sehr viele touren bei uns an der schönen mosel, aber will mich immer genau über die strecke informieren, damit ich net absch...e!! 
bin mal gespannt, werde wohl auch kommen!!


----------



## snison (2. November 2005)

Hi! 
Hab schon einiges (nur gutes) von der Tour gehört!
Falls ich frei hab bin ich dabei!

Bis denne

Snison


----------



## de bierfahrer (2. November 2005)

ei gelle dieses jahr bin ich auch dabei,muss ja supergenital sei!?der kamikaze im juli wars auf jeden fall
na denn rein mit der suppe


----------



## bikeburnz (2. November 2005)

dieses jahr bin ich auch mit dabei und werde als schlußlicht fungieren...
..damit der bruno nit verloren geht   
..bis bald mal wieder


----------



## Wiseman (3. November 2005)

HoHoHo.

4. Dezember ist vorgemerkt   

Schnee wäre schon genial, das macht das Teetrinken danach umso schöner.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## wimpy (3. November 2005)

wollte mal fragen wie lange oder wie schwer diese tour ist würde auch gerne mitfahren aber nicht als bremse tätigsein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (4. November 2005)

Moin,

da bin ich auch dabei   geniale Tour

ciao

scotty23


----------



## bikeburnz (4. November 2005)

wimpy schrieb:
			
		

> würde auch gerne mitfahren aber nicht als bremse tätigsein



mach dir mal keine sorgen, den bremser spiel ich schon


----------



## wimpy (4. November 2005)

na denn würd ich mal sagen "ab dafür!!!"


----------



## CheckerThePig (5. November 2005)

Gibts wieder lecker Kuchen und Glühwein? 
Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Fredegar (5. November 2005)

Hallo,
klingt ja alles garnicht so schlecht,also werde ich wohl meine müden Knochen
nach Kirkel schleppen 
Gruss Mario

... ach ja Manni, wir können ja zusammen fahren


----------



## Red Chili (5. November 2005)

Also mehr Infos und Anmeldung zur Tour auf www.nikolaustour.de . Ein kleines Video der letzten Tour gibts auch die nächsten Tage. 

Kuchen und Glühwein ist wie jedes Jahr garantiert !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (5. November 2005)

Ich habe mir den Termin auch schon reserviert.  
Gruppen gibt es eigentlich immer genug und für jedes Tempo. 
Einfach den richtigen Nikolaus aussuchen.


----------



## PirateSB (9. November 2005)

na bestens, hervorragende gelegenheit die neuen moonboots zu testen - mal
sehen, wie ich raus komm', soll ja eine nette tour sein.

cheers!


----------



## SabrinaT (13. November 2005)

Würde auch gerne mitfahren. Wie anspruchsvoll ist die Strecke denn, habe Angst, dass ich irgendwo verloren gehe


----------



## Red Chili (13. November 2005)

Hallo !
Also verloren geht uns (hoffentlich) niemand ! Die Strecke (ca. 30 KM und 550 hm) ist recht abwechslungsreich und bietet viele "Pädscha" ! Kürzere anspruchsvollere Passagen (bergauf und bergab) sind immer mal drin, die kann man aber durchaus auch mal schieben! Die Kondition ist der wichtigste Faktor. Wenn man aber doch nicht mithalten sollte (wobei die letzte Truppe ein wirklich moderates Tempo fährt) oder eine Panne hat, haben wir immer noch einen "Notnikolaus" ganz zum Schluss, der entweder beim reparieren hilft, Abkürzungen oder den Weg zurück erklärt. 

Bis zum 04.12. !!!!


----------



## .T.O.O.L. (16. November 2005)

Tolle Idee !
Da die Tour im Schnee stattfinden wird,  werden wir zu dritt aus dem Nordsaarland anreisen !   

Gruß Ötzi


----------



## wimpy (28. November 2005)

na mit dem schnee wirds wohl nix am sonntag laut wetterbericht soll es regnen


----------



## -Manni- (28. November 2005)

wie sieht es denn im moment bei euch aus? schade das es regnen soll, kommen aus trier angereist und hatten uns schon auf schnee gefreut!

gruß

manni


----------



## 007ike (28. November 2005)

Bei Regen werde ich nicht starten, hatte diese Jahr genug davon. Aber man soll den Montag nicht vor dem Sonntag loben und die Wetterfrösche haben diese Jahr schön öfters in den Teich gegriffen. 
Daher abwarten und hoffen


----------



## chris84 (28. November 2005)

der ganze schöne Schnee is weggeschmolzen      (hier zumindestens)

aber ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf... der Schnee war halt eine Woche zu früh!
Der Wetterbericht kann noch gar nicht genau voraussagen was am WE sein wird... ich hoff dass es wenigstens kälter wird (Frost würde mir in anbetracht dessen dass ich dieses WE 2 ziemlich fette schneetouren gemacht hab reichen   )

Gruß
Chris


----------



## wimpy (28. November 2005)

bei regen werd ich wohl auch nicht starten aber richtig schön kalt  und trocken wäre wohl nur geil.
und hoffentlich liegen die wetterfrösche falsch wäre echt s c h e i s s e  wenn es regnen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (28. November 2005)

Ein richtiger Biker fragt nicht nach dem Wetter (ich muß mal grade die Heizung etwas höher drehen, saukalt hier!)!
Hier in Kirkel ist im Moment Tauwetter mit ätzendem Schneematsch angesagt, ich war zwar schon 3 Wochen nicht mehr auf den Trails, kann mir aber gut vorstellen, wie es dort aussieht, ist aber bestimmt alles fahrbar (wo ist eigentlich meine Wolldecke?). 
Ich werde, so es mir die gesundheitlichen Umstände erlauben, bei jedem Wetter an der Tour teilnehmen (jetzt koch ich mir aber erst mal 'nen schönen heissen Tee.)! Es gibt ja schlieslich im Anschluss Duschen und Glühwein, eins von beiden war letztes Jahr sogar warm, ich kann mich aber leider nicht mehr daran erinnern  welches es jetzt war, hab wohl von einem zuviel genossen  (ich glaub ich brauch doch noch eine Wärmflasche?!).

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (28. November 2005)

kalt kann es ruhig sein ist ja auch winter es darf nur nicht regnen muss schon bei regen mit dem bike auf die arbeit fahren  
war am samstag mal wieder on tour auf denn trails um st.ingbert  gab es neben schnee auch sehr viel schlamm mein bike und ich sahen aus wie ne sau aber die trails liesen sich noch gut fahren


----------



## zeitweiser (28. November 2005)

Nach der Saison :kotz:  ist mir das Wetter ziemlich egal.  
Will auf jeden Fall das erste Mal dabei sein.  
Vielleicht hilfts ja.    :anbet
Wo is denn das Turnerheim in Kirkel?


----------



## Einheimischer (28. November 2005)

zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der Saison :kotz:  ist mir das Wetter ziemlich egal.
> Will auf jeden Fall das erste Mal dabei sein.
> Vielleicht hilfts ja.    :anbet
> Wo is denn das Turnerheim in Kirkel?



Hier: http://www.kamikaze-racing-team.de/news5.htm gibt's 'ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung, ist zwar für die Sommertour, Treffpunkt ist aber der gleiche.

Grüße.


----------



## chris84 (28. November 2005)

ich werds denk ich auch recht wetterunabhängig machen, wenns net grad hunde und katzen vom himmel regnet bin ich dabei!   
dann wühlen wir uns halt mal schön durch den Schlamm, gaudi is trotzdem dabei! 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## .T.O.O.L. (2. Dezember 2005)

tja das war´s wohl:
morgens:  leichter Regen   5 °C    90 % 	
mittags:   leichter Regen   6 °C  100 %

Da freut man sich auf so ein schönes Event, und dann diese Wetteraussichten.  So ein Mi....

Wir wünschen denjenigen, die trotz Regen bei 5 °C starten *VIEL SPASS* und keine Erkältung. 

Gruss Ötzi


----------



## Red Chili (2. Dezember 2005)

@ chris84 
Das ist genau die richtige Einstellung ! Nur nicht abschrecken lassen ! Der Kuchen wird wieder für einiges entschädigen ! Haben wieder jede Menge lecker Selbstgebackenes, also gebt euch nen Ruck und zieht halt ne extra Schicht Gore Tex an !


----------



## chris84 (2. Dezember 2005)

so wie es jetzt schon draußen regnet kann das gar net bis sonntag durchregnen!   
Gut dass ich wenigstens gestern noch ne Runde im trockenen gedreht habe   

Das wird auf jeden Fall ordentlich dreggisch am Sonntag   

Wenns nur net beim Start schon regnet... wenn ich erstmal unterwegs bin is mir das wurscht   

Und den Wettervorhersagen glaub ich eh net mehr, die haben für heut ja auch gemeldet dass es erst abends regnen soll... und ich bin aufm Heimweg von der HTW schon geduscht worden   

außerdem sind 5-6° ja schon gar nicht mehr kalt... da macht der Regen eh nicht so viel

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Red Chili (2. Dezember 2005)

He he ! So seh ich das auch !! Und wenns doch kalt wird gibts halt einen extra Becher Glühwein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .T.O.O.L. (2. Dezember 2005)

Red Chili schrieb:
			
		

> @ chris84
> Das ist genau die richtige Einstellung ! Nur nicht abschrecken lassen ! Der Kuchen wird wieder für einiges entschädigen ! Haben wieder jede Menge lecker Selbstgebackenes, also gebt euch nen Ruck und zieht halt ne extra Schicht Gore Tex an !


Na supi, als Weichei ist das schon peinlich, aber ne Erkältung wäre jetzt vor Weihnachten im Job das allerletzte was wir brauchen können... boah eh, war das schön als Student...  

Gruss und viel Spass im Match, und dreht noch mal so einen schönen Video Teaser ..........

Ötzi, der die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben hat...


----------



## Limit83 (3. Dezember 2005)

Hey Leute!
Hab mich gerade eben dazu entschlossen morgen früh auch dabei zu sein! Hoffen wir auf besser Wetter als am Freitag!
Gruß


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Dezember 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute!
> Hab mich gerade eben dazu entschlossen morgen früh auch dabei zu sein! Hoffen wir auf besser Wetter als am Freitag!
> Gruß



Werde morgen früh auch mal aus dem Fenster schauen...  Aber dein Tempo kann ich auf keinen Fall mitgehen, bin immerhin schon seit über 4 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen  

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (4. Dezember 2005)

hab eben mal rausgeschaut und es sieht sehr gut aus mit dem wetter ich bin sehr zuversichtlich das es morgen erst am abend regnen wird


----------



## Wiseman (4. Dezember 2005)

Kirkel, 5°, Regen, der Helm sitzt perfekt, 3 Wetter-Giro äh -MET oder war es doch was anderes?!?
Egal.

Freue mich auf alle, die nicht absagen.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## chris84 (4. Dezember 2005)

also ich bleib dabei! solang morgen früh niemand backsteine vom himmel wirft bin ich am start! und stefan und agentsmith auch   

Im moment regnets bei uns recht kräftig, aber der wind bläst alles weg! vielleicht is morgen früh ne lücke in den fronten (so wie gestern morgen, das wär geil!)

aber es is ja warm... und ich hab endlich ganz neue Überschuhe, werden morgen gleich extrem-getestet   

Gruß
und gute Nacht 
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de bierfahrer (4. Dezember 2005)

ja wie jetzt,wer zieht das jetzt durch


----------



## bikeburnz (4. Dezember 2005)

Flossen und Badehose sind eingepackt...und los gehts    ...


----------



## Oberaggi (4. Dezember 2005)

Bis gleich dann....


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Dezember 2005)

Ich fahr dann auch mal hin...   

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (4. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe leider verschlafen 
War heute nacht zu lange wach.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (4. Dezember 2005)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe leider verschlafen
> War heute nacht zu lange wach.
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman


  du bist die Härte! 
 bin aber auch erst um 10.20 aufgewacht, wenn ich so raus schaue wird das heute ein Sontag im Bett


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Dezember 2005)

Weicheier  

War 'ne geile Tour - ok, der Schnee war dieses Jahr braun, aber sonst...  

Grüße


----------



## wimpy (4. Dezember 2005)

das stimmt war sehr schön heute leider war für mich die tour etwas früher als geplant beendet da ich mich in die grösste pfütze die ich fand gestürzt habe  
aber sonst war es echt geil   nächstes jahr wieder


----------



## agent_smith (4. Dezember 2005)

ja, war ne schöne tour!
und die geilen warmen duschen!  

 

mfg timo


----------



## Oberaggi (4. Dezember 2005)

Schön war es und hat Spaß gemacht.
Wer die Dusche überlebt braucht keine Grippe Schutzimpfung mehr.   
Für alle Weicheier und Verschlafer hier noch der Track zum Nachfahren mit Google Earth.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de bierfahrer (4. Dezember 2005)

jau war auf jeden fall witzig

ich sach ja kleene buwe spiele am liebschte im dreck,odder


----------



## bikeburnz (4. Dezember 2005)

war ne schöne Schlammschlacht,,, hat Spaß gemacht...


----------



## chris84 (4. Dezember 2005)

das war suuuper fett!    

Schlammschlacht pur! aber so viel unterschied zu schnee macht das gar net... und stellenweise war ja sogar noch weißer Schnee 

das Video is auch geil!! @Red Chilli: brennst du das wieder?

Die Duschen waren echt krass! Aber Stefan is ja ein Weichei   

@007ike + Wiseman: Ihr Weicheier!    

Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder! ich war begeistert dass trotz dem Wetter so viele Leute gekommen sind! waren ja kaum weniger als letztes Jahr...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## zeitweiser (4. Dezember 2005)

Hat sich wirklich gelohnt zu kommen     
Super Tour  
Der Regen war erträglich und wenn man nass ist is es eh egal 
Super Kuchen und Nikoläuse als Tourguide wo gibts das schon?  
Bin in jedem Fall nächstes Jahr wieder dabei .  
Tut mir für alle Daheimgebliebenen wirklich leid


----------



## 007ike (4. Dezember 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> @007ike + Wiseman: Ihr Weicheier!



Nenn du Weichei wen du willst, nach meiner Teilnahme am St.Wendelmarathon kann mich nichts mehr schocken


----------



## chris84 (5. Dezember 2005)

erste Fotos von der Nikolaustour gibts hier: www.rundertritt.de


----------



## stefansls (5. Dezember 2005)

Die Bilder sinn gudd aber wo bleibt der Film? @chris84: ich war aber auch sauber und hatte nit so kalt wie Ihr.


----------



## Red Chili (8. Dezember 2005)

Also der Film ist in der Mache ! Klaus ist mitten in der Arbeit, wird aber noch ein paar Tage dauern ! Wenn´s soweit ist geben wir Bescheid !!


----------



## Red Chili (18. Dezember 2005)

So das Video ist jetzt online ! Viel Spass  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (18. Dezember 2005)

suuuper!   
das Video is echt toll gemacht! Das kommt gleich auf die CD mit den Filmen der letzten Nikolaustouren!   

Ich freu mich schon auf die Tour nächstes Jahr, bei hoffentlich besserem Wetter!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## stefansls (19. Dezember 2005)

Wo kann man denn das Video runterladen?


----------



## Red Chili (19. Dezember 2005)

Na unter www.nikolaustour.de !


----------

